# Cold Cuts different recs? and more



## giggler (Mar 11, 2009)

I often make an Antipasti plate with mixed cold meats, olives, etc. always a hit at parties..

I would like to bring a "specialty meat" plate to my Dad next visit...

He says he misses "head cheese" from his childhood, also we were sort of "spooking" the Grand kids with talk of Liverwurst, etc. last Christmas....

so I'm thinking of buying a thick slice each of "head cheese", liverwurst, good salami, and "blood/ tongue wurst" from a local very busy grocery, much like Whole Foods... then cubing it up to make a plate

any ideas on other meats? what else to add? mustard, cheeses?...

but also a question on these types of meats...

How long will these types of meats "be fresh"?

I mean the "head cheese" behind the deli counter is Huge!

I trust this grocer, but I wonder how long it's been there.. and will it travel well for 4 hrs. on ice in a cooler?

Thanks, Eric Austin Tx.

ps. I know my Dad and I are weird!


----------



## Constance (Mar 11, 2009)

I don't think you're weird...you're talking about some good eats there. 
For cheeses, I would include a good sharp cheddar to go with the liverwurst and provolone to go with the salami. You'll want a good mustard, olives and dill pickles, for sure...either the big deli type, which you'll slice, or the tiny baby dills. 
Don't forget the crackers...club crackers or Ritz are good with lunch meats.
You might also add apple slices or grapes for a contrast with all the salty foods.

You won't have any problem transporting these foods on ice...they'll be fine.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Mar 12, 2009)

Humm ... Austin, TX ... "... a local very busy grocery, much like Whole Foods... " sounds like Central Market maybe?

If you are going to go the "cubed" meat/cheese party tray then definitely some crackers: Ritz, water crackers, Triscuits, etc.

If you go with a sliced meat/cheese platter then some nice breads like rye, pumpernickel, Italian/French loaf, and a whole wheat. 

Off the top of my head, for the meats you have mentioned, the cheeses that first come to my mind would be: provolone, munster, swiss.

For condiments: Hellman's mayo, a good stone ground mustard, maybe a horseradish sauce. 

Naw - I don't think your or your Dad are weird in the least. I grew up on that stuff.


----------

